# Lovely Rock Dove Fledgling...



## missbrowntrout (Sep 1, 2011)

Three weeks ago I became the dutiful owner of a fledgling rock dove (do all parrot owners receive baby birds from people who assume fledglings need relocated???)...he was on the cusp of weaning and did so in 3 days. When he came to me he was still sporting fuzz on his head and the end of his feathers. He/she is now a lovely member of the family, currently making short flights from floor to etc. After reading a bit I think he is probably at 1+ month at this time? 

I keep him inside at night in a small covered cage, outside in a larger cage during the day. He seems unusual in his quest for human touch, preferring to be on me or near me (and yes I have indulged him most of the time since my own parrot dears are rather crotchety fellows- he is delightful!), although he was only syringe fed for a few days....where shall I go from here with this little guy? I have tricked one of my parrots out and love training...any thoughts??

BTW pigeon flys are the weirdest things I've ever seen! 

Thanks!!

Joan


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you can treat him for the pigeon flys and get rid of those, you can dust him with seven dust..carefull around his face.. then you can keep him as a pet as he has imprinted on you.


----------



## missbrowntrout (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Coo is doing superbly well. Could he be trained to home as a single bird?

Thanks in advance,

Joan


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

missbrowntrout said:


> Thanks for the reply. Coo is doing superbly well. Could he be trained to home as a single bird?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Joan


It's not safe to fly a lone bird, as they are easy pickings for birds of prey. 

It has worked for people before, but most of the time they will get eaten/attacked. It's just not good to be out in the wild alone. 

Other than that, glad to hear you guys are so happy together.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

How's about a pic of your Flock ?


----------



## missbrowntrout (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks so much for the quick info. I will try to get some pics of my odd flock this week. Please can you give me the title of a reputable book on pigeons? I am completely smitten by the gentle nature and keen intelligence of these birds. I have several parrots, one of which has been extraordinarily responsive to training and has learned some great tricks. I am already seeing foundational bridges for tricking but wonder if anyone on the board here has any knowledge of anyone trick training their bird? 

Thank you so much for your patience with me!

Joan


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

missbrowntrout said:


> Thanks so much for the quick info. I will try to get some pics of my odd flock this week. Please can you give me the title of a reputable book on pigeons? I am completely smitten by the gentle nature and keen intelligence of these birds. I have several parrots, one of which has been extraordinarily responsive to training and has learned some great tricks. I am already seeing foundational bridges for tricking but wonder if anyone on the board here has any knowledge of anyone trick training their bird?
> 
> Thank you so much for your patience with me!
> 
> Joan


I'm sure that pigeons would be good at some types of tricks, since doves can learn a few. (Magicians often teach them to fly from their hand toward the crowd and come back, or to stay on a certain perch trusting that it'll be ok even when the perch changes shape.) I saw one dove on Youtube who was potty trained. Some birds learn their names. Be warned, though, that many doves and pigeons out there are "touch-me-nots." I have one guy in particular who has no fear of me, but he doesn't really want to do anything but hang out on the bookshelf and be a feathered old cat.


----------



## missbrowntrout (Sep 1, 2011)

Haha feathered ol cat. Too funny! They are so much more mellow than the parrots. No secret in the parrot hobbiest world that our feathered companions are emotionally unstable. I dread early spring...but not really. Who out there has a bird that makes a nest for them and looks up at them pleadingly as if to say "why cant you get the rest of you in here???".....I swear the pigeon has come to preach composure and mental health! 

I was talking to a therapist friend of mine who said his therapist wife took a class in which all participants had to purchase a pigeon, feed it well x amount of time, weigh it in, reduce weight by 20% and then begin the intel training which included food as a motivator....ew. If I am having people over in the evening I will short Jimmy the Hood on breaky. He gets an apple slice and thats it. Yes there is a HUGE difference in his attention span and yes he gets a great dinner after the little show. I was reading in the Navy material online that they manipulate training around meals also...what in your opinion would be a pigeon's optimal treat food?

Soon,

Joan


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

treat food... try chopped unsalted peanuts... let us know how it works..


----------

